# Why doesn't my new desktop PC have a "Fast Boot" option in the BIOS?



## grecinos (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey folks,

I recently purchased an I Buy Power desktop with Windows 10 Pro 64-bit.  It's working great, I love it.  But there's one issue I've yet to resolve.  It has an MSI A320M  Pro-VH PLUS motherboard.  The BIOS doesn't have a "fast boot" option.  I've updated the BIOS firmware to the latest version.  I've also contacted both I Buy Power and MSI, but neither could explain why the option doesn't exist.  For the moment, it takes about 1 minute to cold boot.  Has anyone else experienced the same problem and have a resolution?  Otherwise any and all advice is welcome.  

Here's a screen capture of the Motherboard details:


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2019)

Is it in the manual?


----------



## grecinos (Jan 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Is it in the manual?



No.  No mention of it in the manual.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2019)

My MSI x370 had fast boot, but it was still really slow compared to my old intel systems

Has windows been installed in UEFI mode, and fast boot is enabled in windows itself?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 11, 2019)

I would never recommend turning it on.  The fraction of a second it saves in boot time isn't worth the headaches.

1 minutes to cold boot is ridiculous.  Run Task Manager and go to the Startup tab.  See what is listed on there with a high boot impact and stop them if you can.  Usually long boot times are due to a device that's not responding in a timely fashion, especially on USB. Try unplugging devices until you find the culprit.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I would never recommend turning it on.  The fraction of a second it saves in boot time isn't worth the headaches.


Better results on SSD and a tuned OS are more plausible than UEFI...


----------



## grecinos (Jan 11, 2019)

Mussels:
Yes.  Windows has been installed in UEFI mode.  I believe fast boot is enabled in windows.  How can I confirm?

FordGT90Concept:
I have the following USB devices connected:
1.) External USB 3.0 Seagate HD
2.) USB Wireless-AC adapter
3.) USB Bluetooth dongle

I'll try disconnecting them and see what happens.

eidairaman1:
I'm currently using a 1TB Samsung SSD for the OS and apps.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 11, 2019)

Fast boot might be tied into the Windows 10 WHQL option. Secure Boot is in a submenu under the above option.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2019)

definitely remove the USB hard drive, external storage is a big slowdown for boot times


----------



## grecinos (Jan 11, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Fast boot might be tied into the Windows 10 WHQL option. Secure Boot is in a submenu under the above option.



When I contacted MSI tech support, he warned not to enable the "Windows 10 WHQL" option.  Something to the effect that it could render the system un-bootable.  What baffles me is that "Fast Boot" is nowhere to be found in the BIOS settings.  Perhaps you're right and that it's absent due to an option, currently disabled.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2019)

Mussels said:


> definitely remove the USB hard drive, external storage is a big slowdown for boot times



Especially if the controller is bad.

Didn't have trouble with them on my laptop but as long as you don't have OS bootfiles on there and it's a slave drive only...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 11, 2019)

It might be named something different. With my Gigabyte, it is under "Memory Boot Mode". Also, disabling displaying the Logo can help. That said, 





grecinos said:


> For the moment, it takes about 1 minute to cold boot.


What do you have loading at boot?


----------



## grecinos (Jan 11, 2019)

Bill_Bright: 

I have tried disabling the Boot Logo, but it made no difference.  
As per the software that I have loading at boot... The usual stuff, hardware drivers, anti-virus, SSD monitoring software, etc.  It's the same software I had installed on my laptop that I was using prior to this desktop PC.  Suffice it to say, the laptop booted up in  seconds.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2019)

Id put another drive in without os beingsetup for fastboot.

@Solaris17 Solarisany ideas of something borked in the OS?

Do you know how to switch from easy/advanced mode?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 11, 2019)

Is it long before or after you see the Windows logo pop up?

Please fill out your System Specs (click your username at the top of the page then System Specs).

Also please provide a screen capture of your Task Manager -> Startup tab like this:


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2019)

I just tried to see if there is a full manual, there is not, what a poor excuse of quality from msi...

Your best bet is ask here
https://www.msi.com/page/forum

Also registering your product for technical support here
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/A320M-PRO-VH-PLUS#down-manual


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 11, 2019)

You in the latest bios? As mentioned to others fast boot is just a tread of sorts. If you have Windows on a SSD then all should be fine. Heck I don't have fast boot on my 775 build and it boots in 5 seconds and I have a lot of devices connected


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> You in the latest bios? As mentioned to others fast boot is just a tread of sorts. If you have Windows on a SSD then all should be fine. Heck I don't have fast boot on my 775 build and it boots in 5 seconds and I have a lot of devices connected



775 never had it.

Boards as of Skt 1150/AM2+/AM3 Should.


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> 775 never had it.
> 
> Boards as of Skt 1150/AM2+/AM3 Should.


I was referring to you  guys...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 11, 2019)

grecinos said:


> SSD monitoring software


If you mean Samsung Magician, I recommend you uninstall that and see what happens. Windows knows how to manage and properly use SSDs just fine. Extra software is not needed. I stopped using Samsung Magician several years ago after it kept messing with my power options. No regrets not using it. The only time I might use it now is to run Secure Erase on a SSD that will go to a new owner. 

I run Samsung SSDs on all systems here, none with Magician enable and all running just fine without - and with boot times of seconds.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 11, 2019)

i think they removed fast boot in windows ...and it has been removed for more than 2 years now....2017, if I am not mistaken. 
It was under Power management in Advanced. I remember I searched for it to turn it off cuz it just causing all sorts of issues. 

Windows remembers God knows what and in fast boot it used to open previously closed apps and it remembered other stuff,.

Basically when you restart or power down the computer you suppose to fix stuff. A power circle will fix so many things. Not with fast boot it wont cuz it remembered he bad stuff before the restart. I always like to start clean when I open my computer, so i had that disabled, but in new builds they have not added it back, 
Apparently it was causing issues not just foe me, but other users as well. 

Anyways. Why would you need it? Why anybody will ever need it?  Having a SSD is fast enough. 
Only old people press on the power button and stand there in front of the screen counting the seconds waiting for the whole thing to load.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 11, 2019)

I think people are getting confused between Fast Startup and Fast Boot.

Fast Startup is a Windows function, that hibernates the system instead of fully shutting it down, to make Windows boot faster.

Fast Boot is a function of _some _UEFI BIOSes that skips a lot of the POST checks to make the POST faster.  Mainly, it skips reading and booting from USB devices, but it can also skip other things to the point that the computer might never even give you enough time to press the certain button to get into the UEFI configuration screen.  Meaning the only way to get there is to reboot Windows with Left Shift held down and select reboot into UEFI Setup or if the certain motherboard manufacturer provides an app to reboot into UEFI Setup.

It is very likely that the OPs board simply does not have a Fast Boot option in the UEFI.  Not all motherboards have it, especially the lower end boards.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Id put another drive in without os beingsetup for fastboot.
> 
> @Solaris17 Solarisany ideas of something borked in the OS?
> 
> Do you know how to switch from easy/advanced mode?



It might not be Os related at all that wouldnt affect the option not existing in bios.

on MSI boards it should be F7 for advanced mode, should be under security options. Maybe the OP can upload some pictures of his BIOS pages so we can navigate him to where it generally is. Or atleast tell him if he is in advanced mode or not. On his if F7 doesnt work it should be a button at the top of the main bios page.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 11, 2019)

grecinos said:


> or the moment, it takes about 1 minute to cold boot.


Fastboot ain't gonna solve it. Some boards are this way, and MSI is not known for supporting their low and mid-tier products very well.
Older Gigabyte was even worse, cause their low[-er]-end dual-bios boards would go through POST process twice before booting (15-20sec before you even see a POST screen).
Some delays are caused by Windows itself. I've noticed that after 1809 my PC is booting even slower. on 16xx I'd be up and running under 20sec off my NVME drive, and now it takes nearly 40sec from the time I push the button to the time I see login screen.

BTW, have you tried to switch to advanced mode (F7)?
_Damn, @Solaris17 beat me. Gotta refresh screen more often =)_


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 11, 2019)

its not a solution to your question, but if its of any consolation, every time i ever enable fast boot, it causes issues. As recently as Z370. your better off without it.


----------



## grecinos (Jan 11, 2019)

I have to step away from my workstation, but will be back later today to respond to your suggestions.  In the meantime, Here's what the EZ Mode,  Advanced and Security settings look like.  (I had to take photos with my camera because the BIOS had problems taking screen shots.  Sorry for the poor quality).


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> 775 never had it.
> 
> Boards as of Skt 1150/AM2+/AM3 Should.


My MB [P5G41-M LE] has "Quick Boot" but as I disable it I saw the slightest degrees in boot time which I re-enabled it


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 11, 2019)

grecinos said:


> the BIOS had problems taking screen shots.



Be sure u have a thumb drive inserted for screenshots, then hit f12 or whatever it is for your board, unless there is a different issue of course.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 11, 2019)

grecinos said:


> I have to step away from my workstation, but will be back later today to respond to your suggestions.  In the meantime, Here's what the EZ Mode,  Advanced and Security settings look like.  (I had to take photos with my camera because the BIOS had problems taking screen shots.  Sorry for the poor quality).
> 
> View attachment 114405
> 
> ...



Fast Boot is not going to be under Security, it has nothing to do with security.  It is going to be somewhere under Boot settings.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 11, 2019)

Your best option for speeding up the POST time is turning off all legacy options, and turning on the Windows 10 WHQL Support.
 

Edit: Next time all you need to do is insert a FAT32 formatted flash drive then hit F12 (camera up top between EZ mode and Lanuage.)


----------



## grecinos (Jan 12, 2019)

As per the screenshots, I tried using a thumb drive, but it returned an error message.  Perhaps the thumb drive was NTFS formatted.  Will have to try one that is FAT32 formatted.  

As I mentioned before, I was warned not to enable Windows 10 WHQL.  I'm not sure how much merit that holds, though.  I think I'll wait till tomorrow and make a system image before turning the option on.  Will let you know how that goes.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 12, 2019)

Does the 2700X really have Vcore of 1.4?


----------



## toyo (Jan 12, 2019)

grecinos said:


> As I mentioned before, I was warned not to enable Windows 10 WHQL.  I'm not sure how much merit that holds, though.  I think I'll wait till tomorrow and make a system image before turning the option on.  Will let you know how that goes.


Without that option, you won't be able to enable what you want. Nor Secure Boot.

I cannot guarantee what that option will do for YOUR PC, but on my PC, I always used it, with both Secure Boot and Fast boot, not once did it create issues.

Also Fast Boot should not be confuses with Fast Startup in Windows.


----------



## grecinos (Jan 12, 2019)

toyo said:


> Without that option, you won't be able to enable what you want. Nor Secure Boot.



When you enabled WHQL in your bios, did the fast boot options show up?  Or were those options always there?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 12, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Your best option for speeding up the POST time is turning off all legacy options, and turning on the Windows 10 WHQL Support.
> View attachment 114424 View attachment 114425
> 
> Edit: Next time all you need to do is insert a FAT32 formatted flash drive then hit F12 (camera up top between EZ mode and Lanuage.)



I leave Legacy options enabled on my board never seem to have hindered any form of performance even with boot times then again I run a ASUS Sabertooth board


----------



## toyo (Jan 12, 2019)

grecinos said:


> When you enabled WHQL in your bios, did the fast boot options show up?  Or were those options always there?


Gave it a shot with WHQL disabled, and i could still enable Fast Boot. You will lose the UEFI-Only mode and Secure Boot without activating  WHQL, and with them some Defender features.


----------



## MrGenius (Jan 12, 2019)

toyo said:


> ...and with them some Defender features.


Wait...what? What does Defender have to do with booting?


----------



## toyo (Jan 12, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> Wait...what? What does Defender have to do with booting?


TPM, UEFI-only mode, Secure Boot, Core Isolation/Memory Integrity, it's basically the whole VBS/Virtualization Based Security and Device Guard thing. Kind of intertwined. Check the Device Security page.

To add some details, Defender divides devices on how secure it thinks they are. For example, TPM+Memory Integrity+Secure Boot=Device meets enhanced hardware security requirements or something.
No Memory Integrity (which is kinda buggy in RS5), and you have the Standard Hardware Security layer.
No TPM, Standard Hardware Security not Supported, even with Secure Boot. Pretty sure that it can fail other stuff in the UEFI BIOS.

Edit: even more details



> Your device meets the requirements for standard hardware security
> This means your device supports memory integrity and core isolation and also has:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 12, 2019)

ah the old MSI "my 14 year old who loves starcraft skinned my bios" bios.


----------



## MrGenius (Jan 12, 2019)

toyo said:


> TPM, UEFI-only mode, Secure Boot, Core Isolation/Memory Integrity, it's basically the whole VBS/Virtualization Based Security and Device Guard thing. Kind of intertwined. Check the Device Security page.
> 
> To add some details, Defender divides devices on how secure it thinks they are. For example, TPM+Memory Integrity+Secure Boot=Device meets enhanced hardware security requirements or something.
> No Memory Integrity (which is kinda buggy in RS5), and you have the Standard Hardware Security layer.
> ...


So...Defender has nothing to do with booting really. Other than giving you some kind of higher security rating with secure boot enabled. Since none of those things are "intertwined" with, or related to, the functionality of Defender in any way shape or form.  As are all separate entities. But having them all working at the same time will earn you a "you're super secure now" message from Defender. Neat...


----------



## toyo (Jan 12, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> So...Defender has nothing to do with booting really. Other than giving you some kind of higher security rating with secure boot enabled. Since none of those things are "intertwined" with, or related to, the functionality of Defender in any way shape or form.  As are all separate entities. But having them all working at the same time will earn you a "you're super secure now" message from Defender. Neat...


How you boot directly affects Defender, so I'd say my statement is correct, regardless of how useful or not those features might be.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 12, 2019)

@newtekie1 so that's what it was
then i ain't got it


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 12, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> @newtekie1 so that's what it was
> then i ain't got it



You might not have Fast Boot in your BIOS, but you definitely have Fast Startup in Windows. Microsoft has not removed it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 12, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I would never recommend turning it on. The fraction of a second it saves in boot time isn't worth the headaches.





jboydgolfer said:


> its not a solution to your question, but if its of any consolation, every time i ever enable fast boot, it causes issues. As recently as Z370. your better off without it.


Have to agree. Fastboot will not solve the problems described and is generally better left disabled. However, a 1 minute cold boot time is not a big deal.


----------



## grecinos (Jan 12, 2019)

I seem to remember jotting down that enabling WHQL doesn't resolve the fast (cold) boot issue.  So, for the moment, i'm going to hold off.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 13, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Have to agree. Fastboot will not solve the problems described and is generally better left disabled. However, a 1 minute cold boot time is not a big deal.



Yeah thats nothing. I use 7 and it boots up cold around that time. Still quick lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 13, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yeah thats nothing. I use 7 and it boots up cold around that time. Still quick lol


Heck on an SSD with my system, boot up time for Win7 is about 40 seconds. On Win10 it's 35 seconds. An extra few seconds just isn't a big deal when you're only booting up once a day.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 13, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Heck on an SSD with my system, boot up time for Win7 is about 40 seconds. On Win10 it's 35 seconds. An extra few seconds just isn't a big deal when you're only booting up once a day.



I believe mine is ballpark around that time but idk, i just know when i booted it the second time in 2014 it was snappy


----------



## grecinos (Jan 14, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Heck on an SSD with my system, boot up time for Win7 is about 40 seconds. On Win10 it's 35 seconds. An extra few seconds just isn't a big deal when you're only booting up once a day.



Yea.  I'm spoiled from my laptops, they boot in under 20 seconds.  For the moment, I'll cold boot when I get up in the morning and put it to sleep when I step away.  In the meantime, maybe MSI will update the firmware to enable the Fast Boot option.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 14, 2019)

RAID config can take 5+ seconds by itself.  If you're not using RAID, you can change the SATA controller to AHCI eliminating the config prompt saving that time.


----------



## theonek (Jan 14, 2019)

umm 40 sec to boot with win10 is too much....


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 14, 2019)

theonek said:


> umm 40 sec to boot with win10 is too much....


You can't really say that as it all depends on what the user has loading with Windows. Every computer is different with different drivers and different programs, most notably different security programs starting with Windows. 

I had a pretty quick XP system back in the day and it always took over 4 minutes to fully boot!



lexluthermiester said:


> when you're only booting up once a day.


Once a day? I typically go several weeks without booting.   I typically only boot my systems when some Windows or application "update" requires a reboot. Otherwise, I just let my computers go to sleep. And when waking, I'm the bottleneck - as the slow human. When I press a key or wiggle my mouse to wake my computer, my computer always has to wait on me to enter my password. If this computer did not require a password, we would be talking around 5 seconds - and that includes the time it takes for my monitors to come alive too. As it is, if I am quick and ready to start typing (and my fingers are paying attention to what my mind is telling them) when the password prompt appears all is good to go in about 9 or 10 seconds. 

Now that is with W10 Pro and most importantly DDR4 RAM.  DDR4 supports low voltage standby mode for faster startup coming out of sleep. On my other DDR3 machine, it is still quick because it too uses SSDs. But it is not as quick.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 14, 2019)

Fast boot works fine and in many cases can significantly cut down boot times, though not always. I dont use this and say keep it off regardless.

That said...and I stopped reading a couple of posts in... maybe your budget board on a budget chipset doesnt have the option in the first place.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 15, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Once a day? I typically go several weeks without booting.


A lot of people do that and I'm not saying it's a bad thing. My school of thought is to shut-down whenever the system will go unused for more than 60min or I'm leaving the property. There's a security reason for that which I won't go into here.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 15, 2019)

Well, I don't see it as a security reason unless you have sensitive data that might remain in memory and a sophisticated and talented bad guy who is specifically targeting you who might gain physical access to your computer when you leave. 

For most users, if a bad guy is going to break into your home and gain physical access to your computer, it is much more likely to be a common burglar seeking drug money. And they will quickly yank the power cord, grab and run than try to see what data is still left in memory. 

It is not really an energy conservation effort either, because shutting down through the Start menu and letting it go to sleep just put the computer in standby mode. The PSU, for example, is still running and supplying +5Vsb standby voltages to multiple points on the motherboard keeping it alive. So unless your normal routine is to unplug from the wall or flip the master power switch on the back of the power supply (if it has one) it is still consuming power during sleep - albeit very little power. 

That said, a full "cold" power off (unplug from wall) is not ideal these days because Windows 10, by default, does various "housekeeping" chores in the middle of the night (unless the defaults are changed) to include running Windows Update, reboots, etc.

So it really is just a matter of personal preference. I only kill power completely if leaving town for a few days and that is only on some of my systems. I keep another computer in sleep mode, and my network alive in case I need to access something remotely when I am gone. 

Of course, if you read the owner's manual for just about any electrical device in our homes, they all have some legal talk about unplugging if going to be gone for awhile.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 15, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> You can't really say that as it all depends on what the user has loading with Windows. Every computer is different with different drivers and different programs, most notably different security programs starting with Windows.
> 
> I had a pretty quick XP system back in the day and it always took over 4 minutes to fully boot!



Not to mention it also has to do with what hardware is connected to the computer. Just having my 2TB hard drive connected to my computer causes my boot time to go up from ~30 seconds to ~45.


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 15, 2019)

Well on my 775 I have Quick Boot Enabled and Windows 10 boots in 10 seconds. I have a SSD and 2 hard drives plus two USB Flash Drives and one USB HDD Enclosure abd also a USB Drive 2TB for Storage (well tge Flash Drives are Storage to so)


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 15, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Not to mention it also has to do with what hardware is connected to the computer.


That's why I mentioned drivers. But more to your point, the number of different hardware devices will add to the boot times too - especially USB devices. 

It should be noted Windows 10 is particularly coded to boot faster, making the system available to the user as quick as possible, even if it means stuff is still loading after the user starts using it. This is due, in part, to the cooperation between W10 and the most modern UEFI hardware and DDR4. A good thing.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 16, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Well, I don't see it as a security reason


Trust me, there's a reason.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 16, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Trust me, there's a reason.


I know there is. I even explained one of the main ones but you chose not to include that part of my comment in your quote. 

And for the record and future reference, never trust anyone who says "Trust me". Bing Google it to see why.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 16, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> I know there is. I even explained one of the main ones but you chose not to include that part of my comment in your quote.


I didn't ignore it. And you're right there are a lot of different ways to do things.



Bill_Bright said:


> And for the record and future reference, never trust anyone who says "Trust me". Bing Google it to see why.


Good point. However, some people are trustworthy.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 16, 2019)

Let's get back to the OP's topic.
Thank You


----------



## ManofGod (Sep 17, 2020)

toyo said:


> Without that option, you won't be able to enable what you want. Nor Secure Boot.
> 
> I cannot guarantee what that option will do for YOUR PC, but on my PC, I always used it, with both Secure Boot and Fast boot, not once did it create issues.
> 
> Also Fast Boot should not be confuses with Fast Startup in Windows.



I know this thread is old but, I do not appear to have those Windows OS Configuration settings available on my B550 Gaming Plus board. Is there something that needs to be enabled first to see the MSI Fastboot setting?


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 17, 2020)

ManofGod said:


> Is there something that needs to be enabled first to see the MSI Fastboot setting?


None of those options exist on my B450 Tomahawk other than the Windows 10 WHQL, and Secure Boot are combined into one setting. In the latest BIOS update MSI did add in a option in memory configuration for speeding up memory training/initialization. It's referred to as a fast boot option.


----------



## Reggie124 (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi
I am new to this forum.
Just come on to this website for answer to fast booting on msi b450m pro m2 max. 

I was messing around the setting and if you disable FULL SCREEN LOGO DISPLAY.

It will boot faster in Windows 10


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 31, 2020)

grecinos said:


> Mussels:
> Yes.  Windows has been installed in UEFI mode.  I believe fast boot is enabled in windows.  How can I confirm?
> 
> FordGT90Concept:
> ...


I think the external drive is holding your boot time back , it's getting checked for relevance. At boot, if I have my external hd on during boot it gets extended.
Can't say much about fastboot bios entry since I've not experienced a lack of it , it can be in odd places though.

Wow necro thread @Reggie124 if you have a issue I'd start a new thread.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 31, 2020)

Have not heard from OP in a year or so.
He was still waiting for MSI resolution.
If OP needs to re-open thread, let the Moderation team know.


----------

